# Pixelfehler iPad



## schococrisps (14. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe seid ein paar Wochen vermehrt Fehler im Display meines iPads. Dabei leuchten, bislang nur im unteren Bereich, einzelne Pixel nur noch blau, grün oder rot. Bei hellen Bildern sieht man das fast gar nicht bei dunklen aber sehr deutlich.
Sobald aber irgendwo auf dem Display eine Bewegung ist z.B. scrollen, ein Video oder auch nur ein Ladekreis im Browser funktionieren alle Pixel wie sie es sollen.
Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich ob sich das irgendwie beheben lässt oder ob das Gerät früher oder später zur Reparatur muss.
Das Gerät (iPad Pro 9.7) ist jetzt ca 2,5 Jahre alt.
Carsten


----------



## trojan-horse (21. Juli 2019)

Für Pixelfehler kann es, glaube ich, verschiedene Ursachen geben. Hatte sowas ähnliches mal beim iPhone, habe aber beschlossen es eine Zeit lang zu ignorieren. Doofer- beziehungs glücklicherweise ist mir mein Handy dann blöd runtergefallen und das Display ist komplett gesprungen, so dass ich mir ein Ersatzteil bestellt habe. Beim neuen Display treten nun keine Pixelfehler mehr auf. Scheint bei mir entweder an der Hardware oder an einer lockeren Steckerverbindung gelegen zu sein. 

Konntest du dein Problem mittlerweile beheben?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (1. August 2019)

Ich habe zwar kein iPad oder iPhone und habe Gott sei Dank noch keinen Pixelfehler am Touchscreen gehabt, aber inwiefern kann das an einer lockeren Stecker-Verbindung liegen? Und ja, mich würde natürlich ebenfalls interessieren, ob der Diskussionsstarter mittlerweile das Problem beheben konnte.


----------

